# DIY Duckweed corral



## skystrife (Feb 20, 2010)

I use Vals.

Seriously.

Let one mother plant get really big by not trimming it for a while. Eventually the leaf will reach the surface of the water and then continue to grow, likely following the current. In my tank, which has a circular flow, this eventually creates a curve in the leaf that follows the filter flow. The floating plants fit nicely into that curve and are protected from the current.

Not exactly a "DIY" solution, but it requires no equipment!


----------



## Yomicchin (Jun 9, 2016)

Was wondering about this too haha. My duckweed is constantly getting sucked up by my filter. I've read that some people use clear fishing wire to keep some of their floating plants from getting caught in their HOB filter.


----------



## xpix3lx (Jan 26, 2016)

I started with some air line attached to suction cups and that worked ok, but as water evaporated, i would have to adjust the air line or end up with duckweed being tossed around and down by my HOB.
Recently switched to fishing line and am now wondering why i didnt do it sooner.
Just leave a little slack in the line to account for evaporation and you should be good to go.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I've seen several goldfish ponds where people coral their duckweed sot eh goldfish can eat it, but it doesn't get everywhere.
A common method is a floating air lien tube that's been connected at its ends (with no water in it)










I've also seen ones using seal small pvc pipping.


----------



## Tessa (Dec 8, 2015)

I used common bendy plastic straws to make a square shaped corral for my frogbit. Very cheap and easy to make and floats on its own.


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions . i will try them .


----------

